# CQHAM.RU

## US5CAA

!

 -       2-2,5 .
       .
    .
S5CAA@MAIL.RU

----------


## US5CAA

> .     .


      .
      .
     !

----------


## .

,  ,        ,         .        ? ,  !

----------


## US5CAA

> (  )   7,0 .     ,       .          ,    .   -  .      LC ( PIC- ,   ),      .


     LC  PICe?

----------


## .

,  ,  .   .  1-48,      .

----------

US5CAA. , , -    .
   ,   ,   .  " LC-   PIC16F84.      .

----------


## UA6

> !!!
>         .
>      RA3AO      (        , -   ).
>  ,      ,            ?       ?


http://www.qsl.net/dl2kq/trx/2-2.htm

----------


## US5CAA

> .  ,      UA6, ,  .   .        RFSimm99.  .        .


  - !
  !!!
      .

----------


## AlexanderT

,,          . -     ?

----------


## R4IN

YES-98 (.)    
http://rk4hww.boxmail.biz/

----------


## UA6

> UA6, AlexanderT.
>  ,      ,         . . -    . 
>       -24. (    , ).     3,0    .   -    ,          .
>  .        (150   150-180 ).    117+ 1406.    1741 (   NE(SA)612),    ,  .    .   ,       ,  -   .   1-75. 
>      ,     .     ,   . 
>  US5CAA.
>               , . . -  10 ,   ,      . 
>  !


  ,      ,   ...,    -   4    ,  .

----------


## Vadim

,   ,       ,      ...,     ,     1   (  -     ).
     ,   ""      "",      49 (  ),   ...,    ...
          .
,     ,    -  -    ,       .
      PIC -      ,    ...,     90%   !

----------

\      .    .     \     ,           ,                 DDC  .  ?

----------

www  -  -              .                        .                              04  \  11    .        -     700                 MAX4014   \       AD8079  \     .               \         =      1   \           \               8307   \  \                     \                  .           -      .                                     .             -        \           ..  \   -        .         \                \         \     \                                       .                        -                    .\\\\\        .               -            UT2FW  :                         \                        \  \                   \   .       -                     .          -        \\   -    .                \         \                                .     RW4HDK       \                      \  .                -         -                 .          .

----------


## UB9HCE

to www:
     MAX 038,       16  
1)    
2) 
3)    
4)  LC

+ 5)

----------


## .

,  ,   .        ,      1-50?    ,   ,  ,    .1-50       ,  ,   , .      ,        ,    .    1-48,   .   .  ,          , ,        .

----------


## .

,       CW TRX,   , ,    .     S.    ,    .

----------


## .

,RA3AO, 100          ?  ,  TRX,    . ,    .       ,    4-59,  939 .    ,   ,   ?    Weller,    ,     .   ,-  , -5  ,     ,    110? ,      ,    ,   !   105,    ,    ,    ,           ?  ,  ,   .     .

----------


## .

,   ,    ,    ,     .   :-)  ,     , ,     ,    .   . ,  ,  .   ,   90- ,.    ,    .  , ,    .  ,     ,    . ,       956, -     ? ,  ,    ,       . .

----------

> ,    038.      PIC16F84     .         .
>                 .


,   -  .   .      "" 1,2, 1993 .  ,  .   ,   ,      .  -   .      . (-  ,   , ).    150   50 ,     .     "".
  LC-  .     PICe.   .      ( 5, 1982 ,  155- ,     ).
        .       20 . 1-68   , ,    1 .
.

----------


## DerBear

,      1  .    .   -      (    );     .       .        .       !            .      "",           (--!!!).  ,     ,   ..  ,          !!!    !!!   -   !
  ,        --!!!
..    - 90%  .

----------


## .

,   .   -  .  ,        ,   ,     " ", ..

----------


## DerBear

-   .  .     ...

----------


## www

5311 .

----------


## .

WWW.

----------


## R0SBD

To Alfred,      -       ,       .       ,       14 ,              ,     .            ,   .   ,        1,5 - 2    ,   -.   qrz.ru    ,     ,     ,  .         ,      "",        .

----------


## radiohobby

!
    ,       .     4-102  .   -.    (  ).    -. :    ,   . "",  6  2006 . . 70.       4-102  .   -.    50 ,     1,5 .        EXELL-. ,     .
     :           ?

----------


## EU1ME

.   3,5   ,    .      ,         1,5 -    .
  .
    DL2KQ/EU1TT  ,                  ,   .
    80   12 30.       0,5    .
       / .    -,      -   .

----------


## Rulya

Alex007,        ?  ?           .   :? .

----------


## Rulya

!

----------


## Vadim

,    ...        ... ,      ,  "     ,    ... :-).
 ,   -    - "  -  " :-).   : ,  80-      300...,      (  )  100 ,       3/0.1= 30! :-). ,   -         30? :-).   ? , ,   ,     ,   ! ,     ()  90 ( 33),     9- !!! (300/33=9).          90! :-).          (   ...). 
     ,       :-).
  -   .   "" ...  , ,   (           ...),       !  ""     -  " 5   "! :-) . ,   - !,   ?  ?  ,  3-       ,  "  "     ...
    -       ,    -160...   ""  (   ),      ! :-)...
   : " ,     ?  :Laughing:

----------


## EU1ME

,   " ..."     :Smile:

----------


## .

> 80   12 30.       0,5    .


     ,        .   ,        80          2.  0,5  ,     .     .

----------


## EU1ME

> ,        .   ,        80          2.  0,5  ,     .     .


     -      .     .   .    .     ,     - -   :Smile: ))


 ,    :Smile:

----------


## 2

> 80          2.


  ?     150      . ,    ,     . -   , - .   . ,     , ,    ,  ...

----------


## .

> . ():
>      ,        .   ,        80          2.  0,5  ,     .     .
> 
>      -      .     .   .    .     ,     - -  ))


      ,             ,    +0,3    .        1,9          1.             .    30       2.      .   , 0,5.  .     ,     .        ,      40   DM2005.

----------


## 2

> , 0,5.  .     ,     .


, ,   ,     80.       500  :Crazy:   :Super:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## EU1ME

> 30       2.


, c     .  , ,     ,     ,     .    ,       .

----------


## .

> , ,   ,     80.      420


   ,     ,         ,   . ,       ,    .

----------


## AlexanderT

80     ?  20-15-10      80,?

----------


## .

> .


 ?
  ?
    ?
  ?

----------


## EU1ME

> 80     ?  20-15-10      80,?


   -?   20 . ,    100  1 -  qrp, ,  .
       2!

----------


## 2

> REAL
> 
> , ,   ,     80.       500   
> 
> 
> ,      ?   ,  ..    -     200.
> ...


 -         3.5- 3.8,    3.2- 4.32   -1 .       -  -  ...     .

----------


## EU1ME

?   ,      ,  .
,         , 7       130*40,   15.   ,   .
     ,      0805-1206

----------


## 2

> 80  160   ?!


     .   -2        150- 3.478...3.83 , ,   .



> ,    ,    .


  ,   .      . 


> ...


.   .    ,     ...

----------


## .

> ?   ,      ,  . 
> ,         , 7       130*40,   15.   ,   . 
>      ,      0805-1206


,              ,    DM-2005  ?       ?

----------


## EU1ME

> ,              ,    DM-2005  ?       ?


      ,      -     :Smile: 
       ,          .

----------


## EU1ME

,  .

----------


## EU1ME

80   200
   -0,9
 3,5  0,55,  3,8 - 0,86
        .

 , ,  99  ,       ,      :Smile: .

----------


## EU1ME

> -  -  .


 ** , .. ""   * .* .       !  :Smile: 
   , -   .       " " ? :wink: ,      ?

----------


## 2

> , -   .       " " ? :wink: ,      ?


  ,     . ,    200        .   ,     ,     .

----------


## EU1ME

> -,     ,  .


,  -    -     ,       . -          ,        .    .              .    12 30, 20 20, Amidon 50-2, 68-2.

  , ,        .    .        ,      (80-).  ,      RA3AO.    ,                  :Smile:

----------


## 2

> 


    -  200    -   3.5 ,   4 ,   .   1-    ,    , -  .  .  ,        ,     .   (.  2)     -  ,    ,   (3 )- 22    35. 
         ,     ,    -  3     ,         .  4-  ,    .  ,    , -   , -  .
,  "3  "       "3  "

----------


## .

> .    12 30, 20 20, Amidon 50-2, 68-2.


,  ,        ,      .     ,      .         .  ,          .         .        -        .            ,      -.    ,     .
,   ,       30  ,     ,  .

----------


## 2

> .      -  ""        ..


      -    , - . ""  -   ,   ,   - 3   ,   ,       .

----------


## EU1ME

> .


  :!:

----------


## .

> ,        ,     ..      ,       ,     ,     . , ,     8 ,    ,     . ,   10  ,            ,    ,      . -  , ,     -      .    20    .     .       500    ,    20   .


  .   ,  .      .
    .

----------


## 2

> ,        ,    .            ...


     .  -   ,    ,  ,    .  ,     ,     ,     ,     (   ,   ,     )      .

----------


## .

> .  -   ,    ,  ,    .


      !?   ,        .




> .     100    12   971 (,  28  ), ,   - - 2 .


  ,   ,   5.     ,           .      , !!!




> 50   -   P=39^2/50=30!!!   100 .
> .


      150.    ,      . 




> ,  971-   (    -      4! ),  ,   ,   0.5    13.8  ,   -    ,       13.8/1.41=9.78 ,  - 9.78*4=39 .     50   -   P=39^2/50=30!!!   100 . ...


     ,    .

----------


## .

> ?


  ?
 ?
  ?

----------


## 2

> REAL
> 
>      .  -   ,    ,  ,    .
> 
> 
>       !?   ,        .


    ,   ,            .         .



> REAL
> 
> .     100    12   971 (,  28  ), ,   - - 2 .
> 
> 
>   ,   ,   5.     ,           .      , !!!


  ,  ,  ,     ..



> REAL
> 
>     50   -   P=39^2/50=30!!!   100 .
> .
> 
> 
>       150.    ,      .


   .     -      28     . 
 ,   , ,  , -   .    ,     , ,     ,        ....

----------


## 2

> ?


        .         -    .        .  2- 30       .

----------


## .

> -      28     .


     -971  28    300       .      ,    ,  550.

 ,    ,   .
   ,    ,  .

----------


## Vadim

REAL!
 "    " :-)  :

      500    ,    20   . 

 ,       ,       :-),       (   )  ? (  ,       :-).       (    ,      "-" :-).

 , .

----------


## 2

> (   )  ?


,  -         50 ,    .     / 10     0.15 ,        5 ,     .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ,     ?


,    3     .
    EWB      !  :P 
,        .
    "Schematic _ BPF4.pdf"     ( 1000  )  ,    . 
            .

----------


## EU1ME

,       -    .         -        .      ?      -   1206  .

      "  " (  ) .     -       .  ,       .
    68-2    -     .

----------


## 2

> ....            IC-756pro3.
> ,     ,    ...
>        ,  ,    -  .


        ,    ,          (  1980 ,  ,   ,     ).   ,        (      ), ,    . ,              .        10   -  "  ", , ,      ,   .  Igor 2,   .

----------


## 2

- .    .

----------


## 2

> .....        UA6CL.


     . -  , -  Filter Solutions   .    ,  .       , -    200.  ,      ,      ...

----------


## 2

> "      ....


 ,      .

----------

2  1 50 10  3+5+7+10+12+18+24+  32+37+45   ?

----------

C          ,             ,    L1   L3     .            ...     12 -495   8-200 .        ...    ,      ,     .

----------


## Relayer

7   ?

----------


## kalexn

> 


   :
  ,      -  ,  .         .  4:1,      50 ,      12,5       4  .       1:4.
       ?

----------


## 2

> 


         ?       ,     .  30         ...

----------


## EU1ME

> ,        .   ,        80          2.  0,5  ,     .     .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alex007
> 
>      -      .     .   .    .     ,     - -  ))
> ...





> Alex007
> 
> , c     .  , ,     ,     ,     .    ,       .
> 
> 
> , .
>    ,     -. ,      ,   ,   , ,             14     .
>   ,                 .





> Alex007
> 
> ,  -    -     ,       . -          ,        .
> 
> 
> ,   ,    .
>   ,       ,    .          .


, -         .
,  ,       ,    ,   2 ,   1,1.    ,   !     .
,       (    )  .    .        (  .     )       (   ).
   ,     ?  :wink:

----------


## kalexn

> 4  .       1:4.
>        ?


   ,   , ,          16         . 
         ?

----------


## ur4lrh

5-       160.
        .
   80-   80 ,     .    -3 ( 1-54) 220 .

----------


## yuku

> REAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Vadim
> 
> ...


     ,     ,( (   )),    ?

----------


## RA4FIX

5.   .  VFS-a,  
 ,   3 .  956.
 ,  15   150
!  -    -
 ,    
     .    ,   ,
  .      .
  -,   - .

----------


## Rulya

.    . ...   80,  4-102    500,   80    ,          1800-2000  (160)    ,            .     1800-2000 (       80-)   .       -    ?   ,   ?   ?    ,      ...

----------

> -    ?   ,   ?   ?    ,      ...


       .   ,     .     ,  , .. ,   ..     1800  ( ),   3600 ,        (3600).        ,   ,    . 
     .
   ,        ,       .

----------


## Rulya

> ,  , .. ,   ..     1800  ( ),   3600 ,        (3600).


    .     ,, 80,   160     ,       .      80 (3600)         160  (1800)   .     :

----------


## Rulya

> - ...      3600.        1800?
>    .


     .  4-102, 1-67,  ( ).

----------


## AversT

> _
> 
>     ,  , .. ,   ..     1800  ( ),   3600 ,        (3600).
> 
> 
>     . *    ,, 80,   160 *    ,       .


,     :   :Very Happy:  




> 80 (3600)         160  (1800)   .


..,     80      160      .

  ,  ""  160 ,        .

----------

lamobot

----------


## Rulya

> ..,     80      160      .


 !!!!      . ....   :Smile:     ,     .        .



> ,  ""  160 ,        .


           ,      ,   .

----------


## Rulya

> ,     Super .
> 
> ,   -    ,         Very Happy .


     .      .      ?       :Very Happy:     4-102     ,    .            ,    9+80     :Very Happy:

----------


## 2

,            ,  , ,     . ,          ,   3-   ,       ,    .    ,     .
         ,    ,    ,   , .

----------


## 2

> ...           .


,    .    ,  -       -  ,   ,         .  -  ,     ,    ...

----------


## ur4lrh

> ,       ,   ?).


    .          .

     1-2-4....4-2-1        .  RFSimm     .      .       ,         RFSimm.

!

----------


## Sergiant

-  misha_globus
           ?
             .  :Smile:

----------


## misha_globus

> 3        .          (  )       ,    .          .     .        .         .


,      .       !

----------


## Sergiant

> ,      .       !


                 .           .     .

----------

> misha_globus
> 
> ,      .       !
> 
> 
>      3  :             . 1) 2-   ,    1-      , 2)  2-    3-,3)  2-   ()  1- ., 4)    3- ., 5)    ( 50 )   3-   . ...,         .... 73!  .


.     .    ,      ,      ,    ,     .   ,  ,     ,       .      ,     .       .     ,        .    ,     ,   .
       ,   .     ,     .

----------


## rv3ae

> ,   .     ,     .


   . ...   3   .       ,- ...  73!  .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

.     .     ...   .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

*misha_globus*,    .     ,  ,       ... ...    .  ,         ,      :Very Happy:  .       .

----------


## Sergiant



----------


## Sergiant

.

----------


## Sergiant

http://www.cqham.ru/di_mods9.htm

----------


## misha_globus

,      (. ).

----------


## Sergiant

> ,


    .

----------

> ,      (. ).


      . 
,   .       RFSimme,  .
 .   ,        ,   .        "  ".  1984 , . 16.          ,     .              . 
  2-  3-  .       RW3FY.      3-     .    ,    - ...
!

----------


## Sergiant

:

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

*misha_globus*     ...  .  40   7000  7200...80  3500  3800(   4000  :Super:  ).

----------


## rv3ae

> . ,    - ?


 ,-99%  ,.. 7200.

----------

,  3-   .   2-    +    1.   1=4408 2=215.

      2=140.  1=5116,  2=116    2-  + 2- .

----------

> ,   .     ,     .


 .      -  .17   .  .[/b]

----------


## EU1ME

> 1,8-2,0  3,5-3,8   -  3 .     ,    -    ( 8-10%).


   -    ,  3  " 8-10%".    ""        )))))))

----------


## misha_globus

.   -.       ,        .     .

  .          .  ,      ,   ,     .  ,  (     )      .       .        ,    ?            !

----------


## Alex 1

> , ,     ,    ,   20, -   ?



   !  ,  (    )
  (  ) 3- .  :    ,    ,   50. ,       .      .      ,      ,   .  :Laughing:  73!

----------


## Sergiant



----------


## Sergiant

.
  ,   . ,   ,            ,         .               .   ,      .

----------


## Sergiant

[quote="RW3DKB"]     ,     ...[/quote
      .

----------


## Sergiant

> 


-------------------------------
         ...

----------


## Sergiant

. .

----------


## Sergiant

.

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

...    . -50-6   10  .-50-2  ( .2.6).//// .2.3....2.4....2.  5  .2.1( . )//// .2.6  .2.2

----------


## RW3DKB

,             !!!   ...        ,       ,     .      100       , ..                    !       ,   -                     .   ,      ?

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

** ..//       .

----------


## RK4CI

To RW3DKB 
              ,         ?          6-10.        2-3 ,          ,         .  ,       ,       .       .

----------


## misha_globus

,   ,  , ,       .    .        21 .

   ,          . 
   " "     .

   .

misha_globus.

----------


## Sergiant

.
       .

----------


## micyaylo

http://www.toroid.ru/hanzelGE.html
      ...

----------


## rn6lim

~4 .   ?  ?

----------


## rn6lim

.   ,     .   .         ?

----------


## EU1ME

-...      ,       ,   -          .         .   -      ,   LC-,   .

----------

> 22 .    .       ...          (  )...
> 
> p.s.  :   -   ...  ...    ,   , 
>     ...      ...  " "   ...


  ,    .
  ,      , .    28  ( Out.pdf).   .      7   -    (   )  .    ()    12 ,    ,   7.    ,   ,     .    .           .      14     .  17     4- .  28      ,          . 
    .      ,       - .  ,     .
 ,    ,    .  ,       .  , .       .        .         ,   ,        .      ,    .

----------


## Vadim

> ,    ?      80.     -1.5-2 ,     . 
>  DL2KQ.


 rn6lim!

     DL2KQ.   ,  (    ,  ) DL2KQ         "  "   ... 

   ,  , , : 

http://dl2kq.de/trx/2-2.htm

      ,          :Crazy:  ,      , ,    !          (,                   !).
           ,         (   3  ,         ""!).
     -        (   ),     ,     (  ) !  :Super:

----------


## rn6lim

ok, .   -.

p.s. to Valery Gusarov.    : "  ,  - ")))

----------

> ,     80-.    ,  LC- .    . (  40  -    , ..     -   ,   .
>  .       )))


   .     .    .
 .    .    ,                     (    ).
!

----------

> .   ...   ...    ,   .


   .     ..
   ,      ,  , .     .     ,  28 ,  .    -  ,    ,      .     ,      ,   24,5   ,      12 ...
   70 .  ,    ?    ?

----------


## rn6lim

> ,      ,   24,5   ,      12 ... 
>    70 .  ,    ?    ?


      50     , - ?

----------

> ,  +22        NWT7,     -368.  ,       ,     .


,  ..
   ,    ,   .
     CDG2000.    ,  .   ( ),   40 .      160   80  (   ,   ).   18  24,   .     (   ). 
  ?   () .     FLC-   .
 .       ,     (   ,   ),      .
  (   ,    )   :
http://www.xs4all.nl/~martein/pa3ake/hmode/bpf_all.html

----------

> _
> 
>   (   ,    )   :
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~martein/pa3ake/hmode/bpf_all.html
> 
> 
>  ,         - .  .  ,     40-    14 .     ,          ,       (       ).



 .      ( -  ,    ,     -70 ).      .  ,    ,    ,    .  ,         .

----------


## EU1ME

(    ),    ,   "" "" ))))

----------


## rn6lim

,  .     50 ,   (,  18,  ... )

----------


## rn6lim

.         . http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...hlight=#363913
 AversT.

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ,   "",    ,    .


         (/ ),     ,   .       50_60   .
 ,            ,    .
          .
    .
         ,   ,   .
        .    .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ,      .


     2 ,   !

----------


## Valery Gusarov

-    .          -     .     .

----------

> .


         .  -  .     .

----------


## rn6lim

> ,       ""?  ,  .


, .   .
 ,    ,  - http://www.xs4all.nl/~martein/pa3ake/hmode/bpf_30m.html
  : "Dipole 2 and 8, that match the filter to 50 ohms, have been reduced by about 50pF in order to compensate for the parasitic capacitance of the complete motherboard system."
       ,   "parasitic capacitance of the complete motherboard system"...

----------


## Anvar

> 


 !      ,      ,     (  )

----------


## DL1BA

> !      ,      ,     (  )


  ,     .       ,     1,0  1,5.

----------


## VA6AM

-      -.
       ... .
    ,     :Very Happy:

----------


## rn6lim

> 


?

----------

> .   ,   . .


 .      ?

----------


## rn6lim

.
 ,      -1.4 .
      -3  1 ,    -2 .     , -, ...      :Smile: . 
  ,     .

----------


## rn6lim

! 
to Genadi Zawidowski: .  .   ,      ,  .   .     ""  .  0.35. 82 .   ,      ,    ...        . .   ,            ,    .    ,            . .    - (  )   :Smile:

----------


## rn6lim

> ,              ?


, , ...         :Very Happy:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

, RK4FB ...    ...     - .   .   ,  RF Sim99,   ...  .  Star10 ,   ...    .  ()    ,  .  .

----------


## yurr

> ,     .http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/M/''Mass...399_.html#0344


...      ...

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

14,2 .  . 16, 0,5 , 9,.15.  ..90. . 12. 0,5,.180.  / .  .////27.11.11  / .       L/C.

----------


## SergeyV

*Yura.*,   ,        3  ?

----------


## RV3AM

> ?    ?          ?


!..  RA3AO.

http://dl2kq.de/trx/2-2.htm

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...e=0&perpage=30

----------


## ua3dkc

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=17821&page=23      224

----------


## yurr

-    .      .

    .      .

----------


## RK9AMX

*Victor US0IZ*,  
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=16969

----------


## Victor US0IZ

!
      .
    .

----------


## RN6LKU

5617,   3. 
 - 4011  74hc00

----------


## sev_n_v

.
   ,     .
    , 
 -   .
  .  :Smile:

----------


## Yura.

.    .    (               ) !

----------


## Yura.

? ?    ?

----------


## yurr

> ?


  . TRX "", "-77"...



> .


         ...     .

----------

*RU3AEP*,  .     .
   -  ,-   .      .
 ,   ,             , .   ,    ,         .  ,          .

----------


## ra9dm

> -  ,-   .


    -    ,     ,    .

----------


## ua3dkc

RU3AEP,             .    -20,30,50,                       .        AMIDON!        ,       ,          .          .    ,               ./  .   80  ,     ,             - /.

----------


## Victor US0IZ

!
 ,        20. -  .. 
1.         3-  -9  .
    Q=F/B.
,  1,8  Q=1,8/0,2 = 9  28  Q=16 -     .        200-300.          50   (50  )      .       ,   .                   .             (,     .)
2.     (  )      ?      RA3AO.                     .   1  1.       ( 3)   .      .


73!

----------


## Serg007

> ,   ,     Q  ,


 ,     1,5-2 

*  7 ():*




> .


        .
  , ,  ,      ,       Q/Q,    - ,   3- - .
 ,      10,   100,  .    0,9,   -0,81,   - 0,73 .              3 !
     ,   14      1,4.  ?!     3%,       -.. 3%,      33,          10!!!       Q=240-300,      4. 
       -    ,  ,

----------


## R0SBD

: "  , ,  ,      ,       Q/Q,    - ,   3- - .
 ,      10,   100,  .    0,9,   -0,81,   - 0,73 "
 10/100  0,1 ,   0,9.   0,9  ...          ,    ...

----------


## Serg007

> 10/100  0,1 ,   0,9.   0,9  ...          ,    ...


    ,     :Smile: 
      -
        ""   "",   : "  , ,  , **     ,       Q/Q,    - ,   3- - .
 ,      10,   100,  .    0,9,   -0,81,   - 0,73 "

Q/Q=0,1 -  ,   .   =1-Q/Q=1-0,1=0,9





> Q,   .
>        L   ,       (, , ).


   ,   Q/Q   0,2,          -  1-2 ,        .

*  28 ():*




> -:


 * ,    ,*       ,       .
 :Crazy:  ,       ()         ,      -     ,          (  )   10%     ()    15-18%,        6-6,5

----------


## Serg007

> -:


,    -     ,     :Embarassed: 
 :Smile: 
**  ,  , ** , ,     . .. *     = 1-Q/Qxx*.
        .    (,       )       ,   ,    ** .
  .         (Qxx=100, Q=10,  , / 50 ) 0,85,       1,5

----------


## SYN

> ,  3        ,   500   76,    5-10    2  ,     30     !!!    ׅ


    .   5           3- .      ,          ..             ,    ,      ...?            ,     .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> 3      =45  ,     ,    !


 (    -     -     )    1.5    . ,        .

----------


## RK4CI

> , ,     ( ),    .


   , ?   ,     ,       0,5 ?        ,      . .,    ?     .     .    .   ,  ,   ,    ,   .     ,  ...  ,     ,   ...

----------


## Jose

,   ,   ,  .
   2 ,        ,   , .

----------


## RN6LKU

,     -  .  -!   ,  .
   +.     .          .   -    .

----------


## RA4FIX

> ,         .


      : "  ,      ,   "!



> 14 ,  -  7


        ?    9  13 ,   - . 



> .


     ?



> -!


   ?   ""  ""  144,   ...

----------


## Jose

.   " "  " ".      .    "" ,            .
 :Wink: 

.    SW2012.  .    ,          "",       .

----------


## Jose

""  . :^)

----------


## SYN

> .    SW2012.  .    ,          "",       .


   SW2012  .      ,     .      ,     .      .     ,  - .

----------


## SYN

> (+),    "   ". ,    ,   .  ,


  ,     :Smile: .            .

----------


## SYN

> :
> "


  .   ,  7   ?      18-22 ,     .     .   ,    .

----------


## Jose

> .   ,  7   ?      18-22 ,     .     .   ,    .


      .           ?

----------


## RA4FIX

*UN8PA*,   .    ,       .

----------


## RK4CI

> .


    ,   .       .   ,   .        . ,    3   100    68.
   80  . 68   ,  50    ...

----------

yl2gl

----------


## yl2gl

! !

----------


## den-ssdd

? :Razz:     .
  "",              -     .
 :

----------


## den-ssdd

.      ((

----------


## yl2gl

*den-ssdd*

     -       -35     ,   SMD .      (    )?  :Smile: 
         -  !              -     .        .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,    .


.   140 .         .     ?   ?        . -60,   ?  ,    3.        .     ?        .

----------


## RN6LKU

> !
> http://www.rv3apm.com/pa3ake.html


 , -,   - ,   ..??

____________________  ___

 - http://martein.home.xs4all.nl/pa3ake/hmode/bpf_all.html

----------


## Jose

> 3 ,   !!!


  ?

----------


## RA4FIX

*RN6LKU*, 
,         : http://www.ve7ca.net/DesUtl.htm
   ,        .      -,    :Smile:

----------


## yl2gl

> " "  .
> .


  !
    ,        -   .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> :http://forum.qrz.ru/inzhenernyy-foru...-100-vt-8.html          PA3AKE


      , ..      ,    .
  :   http://s59.radikal.ru/i165/1211/cb/5d03ae1df7e9.jpg
    ...

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


      .    .            .  ,  ,       .  ,        .   ,    ,   ,     .     ,   .      ,   ,          ,   200 ...
     ,  ,   .



> ,       ,


    ,    . 150,  .  5   ,    , , , .

----------


## SYN

> - .    .        .


      ,    -    .

----------


## den-ssdd

> !    ! 
> ,    ? ,  ?


    ,     (  100 ) http://www.ebay.com/itm/100x-Toko-7K...item20b591e968 http://www.ebay.com/itm/100x-Toko-7P...item20cc36d582    ,   ,     .

   .        ,     ,         dvd-. 
        .     -   ,        .

----------


## den-ssdd

> ?


   - 22,00  -  1 097,42  .

----------


## RK4CI

> ...


      .  147. ٸ  .        . ٸ   .       ,    ,       .

----------

RN6LKU

----------


## RN6LKU

C Nuhertz FS    .    ,      (  -    ..).  FS    "" .






Nuhertz FS 2011 -  http://gfile.ru/aRRf

----------


## serge_m

:


  - .

----------


## serge_m

.   -  .     -  .       .

PS     -  :Smile:  http://www.chipdip.ru/product0/51101/

----------


## UV5EVY

> .   -  .


 ,       ,- -,     ,-      , .

----------


## UT4LW

> .


 ,     .       .  37-6      -80    -40dBm.   4z5ky.   37-6     -100 IMD     -20 dBm.

----------


## RK4CI

> 37-6      -80    -40dBm.


        ,   .      0,  +5 . ,   37,    .    68,     .         ,     .             ,    3.     ,   .        ...

----------


## 2

> 172


 ,    Prt Sc,    ,      .        .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,    Prt Sc,    ,      .


    .

----------

RK4CI

----------


## RK4CI

> ,      8


     .      ,     .     .

----------


## Victor US0IZ

!
         .
**     .
         .
         3,     ( ):
   .        .   ,         AADE LC IIB. N2PK  (   )             

      .
          .



73!

----------


## _

> 


 .    ,     .   -   ,  , .       .    .   ,     ,  .   ,   20 .  ,  ,  4-21. .   -,    .  ,     .

----------


## RN6LKU

LC     .

 .. .  -   X7R    X5R      .      - . NPO -  1000 ( - 10000).     . ,   ..  ()  300 000!

                    -      :

X5R


X7R


NP0

----------

RA4FIX

----------


## UA9OC

> ,   ,    100-200 ?


-   ?  ,   ,    .  Murata,  ,  ,        ,       ,   -,         22 ,   33,   47,  2  5 .   ,   -   .   . 100  -   ,   2  -   ,    .    (      ,  ) -   ,     (  100 ),   -    ,   , -    .      -     ,    .   -  .   -      .     ,  ...  ,       150    ,     .  ,   ,  .    ,  -  ?
      ...         100   SDR,      ,        ,      ... .

----------


## RA1AGB

http://atceramics.com/Capacitors/3/m...capacitors#600
http://www.atceramics.com/order-products.aspx

----------


## Victor US0IZ

[SPOILER*"*
[/SPOILER]

----------


## RK4CI

> 


        .         .        .       .   .       .    100 .     .      4000 .     .  ,   ,  , ...

----------


## UA9OC

> http://stores.ebay.com/wonderco-buy7...=p4634.c0.m322


   -      . Murata.
      ,    -  ...




> .


    . 100-400 .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

""  :Razz:     ; 500- ,   250-   "SMD"  9*5..      .       ,          SMD.

----------


## VA6AM

> ,    ,     .


  ,     NP0.   ,  .

----------


## VA6AM

> ?   15-20 ?       100,     .      1812,  1200    2000 ,     .  NP0. ,     .   .    .           ...


 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/13item-x25pc...item1e6846b238

         ...    ,     ,            .

    .       .       ,    .
http://www.tabmica.co.uk/page7.html
         .
        .

----------


## RK4CI

> .      .


 ,   .  10  .       ,  100  200   .    . ,     ,  2  6   .    .  ...    ,   ,   .     ...



> 15-2.    .


   .        .        .          ,      15-2.        71,  ...

----------


## VA6AM

> ,  100  200   .    .


  ,  ,   ....      ,   .
  ,    NP0    ,    .
    ,    ....    ,    ,    ,    ....   ""    .
     .




> 15-2.


....  3000    ,    100-200 :Razz:

----------


## VA6AM

> ?   ,  ,   .


   ,  4O3A   ...   .

----------


## serge_m

3-       .     .     -       + 3   .    !

----------


## UY3IG

?      ?   -  !   ?   !       (,   ).

----------


## UX7RR

!     ,    ,   "".   ?

*serge_m*,

----------


## serge_m

> ?


 -   ""?     "".




> ,   3


  ,   ?    9 .

----------


## serge_m

> ?





> .


      - http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=10495

----------


## Sambala

,          . 
     0.85    14 .     ?

----------


## Sambala

> ?


 50

----------


## Sambala

serge_m.   28 MHz.   3.7. 
             .   .
          (  ),      .
  0.5 .    0.65      .    smd   3.3 ,  .  .     5  (     UT2FW).    .

----------

serge_m

----------


## Sambala

> ,       -     ?


  -  +      ,      ,     ,   .

----------


## Sambala

> 


     .     0.4  0.8 (  10 )    14     0.6  1.     .    .

----------


## 2

> 


   ,    100,  -2.5  ... :Laughing:

----------


## 2

> -


  ... :Super: 


, ,     ,   ... :Laughing: 





... ::::

----------


## 2

> 2100  1000   500 ?     Q=100  ?


    -    , ,   ,  , ,   ,      ,     / .  :Laughing: 
  50 ... ::::   ,       ,   ,    / ...
  100-    ,       ,    ,   ,  ... :::: 





> ...


    ,     
     ... :Crazy: 


,   ...
       , ,  , ,       -    -   ,   ,      -  ,  ... :Laughing:

----------


## 2

> .


,    .   ... :Wink:

----------

RV4LX

----------


## Vikos

,   ()   .   .     .

.   -   ,         .

----------


## 2

> = 33,496   L=0,796          = 99,472  L =0,284.


      -     ... :::: 




> 100-


 :Laughing: 




> .


,  (    -  :Crazy:  )-   ... :Super:

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> ,   ()   .


        ....          http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=25194 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=5062&page=217
               2  2100,1000  500  .   *Sambala*    .       50        ? 




> -     ...


      ...     ""     .    ?                 = 100?




> "... - ,


      .  ....

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> .      ,  , ,  ,  ,   ...


  .   .      " -2"...






> -    ,   ...       ...


           ?



> 100  ,     100.  ,   150,  , -  ?  ?   , ,  ...


  ?  150  10   .     150,          10.   .           ...   




> ,   -       ,     2100     50.     ,     -    . Ÿ   ...


                   ,     ""...     ,     .      ,      .   ""                  .    "",       .     ,         ...

     -  ... .    ?               = 100? 

.          .       "--"   .        http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...1&d=1374785297   .        ....

----------


## 2

> ?


 . ,       .     ... :::: 




> 


,      ... ,           ?  :Crazy: 




> = 100?


 -  ,     150?  :Wink:

----------


## Sambala

!   .     72( ),  3  ,   8 .    .      1 . (  4.3).       -5.4.      2.3.    .     ,             .    ,       .    .   ,  ,     .    :Smile: .  .    .    .     IOTA.    73!     .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> . ,       .     ...


    .     .              .   ...
  ...

*  5 ():*




> ,             .


          ...

----------


## 2

> .


,    ... :::: 






> 


 , ,  -       ,         (,       50 ),   .        ... :Super:

----------


## Sambala

> ...


   ,   .   ?    ,      .

----------


## Sambala

> , ,  -       ,         (,       50 ),   .        ...


   .

----------


## Sambala

> ,   ...


    .    -50     .      0.5    -45      .

----------


## Sambala

> ...


   ,       ,    .       ,   ,     .         .     . :Smile: 

*  22 ():*




> .


,   1 ,  0.5     .     -40

----------


## Sambala

> ...


  -39.4   28.550   -3       28.4 -  28.72MHz

----------


## Sambala

> ,   - Q=28550/(28720-28400)=89


             ,      ?

----------


## Sambala

> .        ,      .


 

 
  5  10,   4  8         .  .

----------


## 2

> 


 -2.0553   ... :Laughing: 






> ...


   ,       ... ::::

----------


## 2

> 100.  .    .


-1.66 ... :Super: 




  ,      ...



      ...

----------

Sambala

----------


## Sambala

> ,      ...


  )))         .    .

----------


## Vikos

2    .

** 




> ....        http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=25194 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=5062&page=217
>                2  2100,1000  500  .  Sambala   .       50      ?


,     ,           ,    2   . 
   ,     .       2  .

----------


## 240

> .   0.5 .


, .

----------


## 240

> ,              .       ,  ...


 ,  .        TRX,   -  .       ,     ,        .          -  ,   .  ,      ,       ,  -...       .  SW c    ,      .   .      ?     .         -.    .

----------


## 240

> .         .    2 3   .      . 0.5 0.25 .


     . ,     ,         .  - .      -   ,    .    ""   .  ,   ,   ,       -          .      .         mF1+- nF2 ,         .      ,      .

----------


## 2

> .   ?


     ,     ,    ... :Laughing:     , . .    ... :Super:

----------


## 2

> 


 :Laughing:  :Super:  ,  -    ,        ,  ,  ... ::::

----------


## 2

> -    ?


   ,     .              . ,     .    ,       -   ,     .      Q... :Super:

----------


## RK4CI

> .       ...


 ,    .        ?      ,      ,    .      ,     ,      .  ,        .



> ...   ...


   ,           .    .   ,     .    ,    .         ,    ,    ,   .  ,    ,     .  ,     ,   ,   ,  ,   ,   .   ,   3-4   ...

----------


## _

* !
* ...  ,    ,     .     .      ,   ,     . ,         . ,   ,  .      ,    .  ...   .       ,      ?       ?

----------


## _

> ,  -   (, )         ,


, .

----------


## 2

> (    )     .


,   . ,   ,        ?  :::: 

 -                   (   " "  )  ?  :Crazy:

----------


## 2

> !  ?  ,      , ,    ...


 ,    ,     ... :Crazy:  :Laughing:  ,      "    "...

----------


## 2

> .


      ?  ::::   , , ?  :Laughing: 




> .      (4,7).      ...       ...


   ,   ,   ,         .      ,       ,       ,    -  ... :Wink:   , ,    ,  ,    ,     ... :Sad:

----------


## 2

> ,   ...


-... :Laughing:  :::: 
 ... :Wink:

----------


## US7AW Mihail

...



> **   (    )     .


   "  "   ...



> ,   . ,   ,        ? 
> 
>  -                   (   " "  )  ?


 ,      , ...

----------


## RN6LKU

,  ,   ( ),     ,   ,  ,  - ,         .

----------


## serge_m

.           .

----------


## Vikos

!  :Super:  
,     ,  .

----------


## 2

> L


 ... ::::   ,    ,    .  :Crazy:           ... :Laughing:      ,    .    ...

  ,   ,   , , ,      ( - ?)      ...

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> ...
> ... -             ...


           .      .    f    .   C  L ?  
f = 1 / 2* = 0,159.
 ? , ,  .??? 
  .   C  L,  CL,    f.  f,    ...  :Super:

----------


## US7AW Mihail

f=50      ...      ...

----------


## Vitas56

> ,  ,   ,   ,     ,     ...


    .     .
     1  100.   ::::  :Crazy:

----------


## Vitas56

NVT.    50     .      .     .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

.          .       ()     .

*  16 ():*




> ,   L  C     ?      ...


     .   100    .   "  ?"  .      L  C .     "",      .        C,   L...

----------


## 2

> .          .


,    -        ?  :::: 




> .          .


,    -        ?  :::: 




> .


  ... :Wink:

----------


## 2

> 3


          ?  :::: 
    ,  - ,   ...     RFSimm   ... :Laughing:

----------


## RN6LKU

> ,  - ,   ...


 !  XXI ...

----------


## 2

> .     20  100.  18. - .


      10     ...  ::::   ?  :Crazy:

----------


## Vitas56

(  -  )   100 -159      15.9. - 19.9   20

----------


## Vitas56

.     .                 .

----------


## 2

> .


 ,          .  ::::       ,         . ,        -     .   ,     ,     . 




> .     .


, .   ,   . ,      -1.57 .  :Crazy:  ,         ?  :Laughing: 
 ::::  ::bad:: 



  ,   ,       ...  ,     -   ,   -  ,    ,   ,    ,              ... :Super: 
,      ,     -   ,  ,       (!)        ...

----------


## 240

> 1,8      .


   ,      , -     ,    ?

----------


## 4Victor

-  ""     -     :  "" -   - "  "(    ""  "().
 L () - Q  (          ).
    -     .
73 55 un7ew

----------


## ledum

> -  ""     -     :  "" -   - "  "


   .  -     .       - Q-factor.     1/  . ,  3300 NP0(COG)  20   105.      0.009523    .

----------


## ledum

> ""


  -      .   AVX ()   (  ).  -      (  )   .

----------


## Vitas56

> -            ,  ,     ,    ...


 .



> - ,   .


    .



> ,   ?  , ,     ,    ,    ,      -  ...


   .         -      .

----------


## Vitas56

> -            ,  ,     ,    ...


 .



> - ,   .


    .



> ,   ?  , ,     ,    ,    ,      -  ...


   .         -      .



> ,





> 


   . ::::           .         .  .  .

----------


## UT5LP

> .  .  .


 :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:    -,    .
    ,  ,    ?..

----------


## 2

> .   10       .


 .       , ,       .  , ,  --, ,            ,         -  , ,   ... :Super: 




> .


,  -   ... ::::

----------


## 2

> ?


 ....




> ,           ,  ,        ,  -     , . . <3 ... -      ? , .   .     -  ...

----------


## 2

> .


 ,     ,         ?    -  .  RFSimm'   -   ,   .






> ,   ,         ." ?  ?


  ? , ,   ?    ,  ,    .         ...




> .


  ?   ,      .     .  - ... ::::

----------


## Vikos

> .


  ,        .


,      "" ,    .     1,6-2,1,  .
  " "    ,         .
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ra9ust

.     ?  :  ,  (4   0.25),  14      5     ,      , -  ,      50-80 .  -15    0.5,     91 ,  -10  0.5,    200 ,   6.8 . ,       ?   7        ,     1.7 ,     300 .

----------


## ra9ust

ut2fw.

----------


## ra9ust

2.5 ?         10  ?

----------


## ra9ust

,     5.5,  10, 3, ,,       .     .




>

----------


## serge_m

-   :Smile:    .
   -    .

----------


## RK4CI

> 14     4-5 ,     .


   , 6 ,  .    14 ,     .    . ,   ...

----------


## 240

> ,    2  3 ,   .     12,   ,


     ,          ,   .    ,   ,            .

----------


## serge_m

> ,


-  ?

----------


## yurr

,    ...

----------


## SYN

-       :Smile:          ?

----------


## R0SBD

: http://cqham.ru/rx81_44.htm

----------


## ledum

> ,        .


   .         0.5 ,  1.8   -       (   0402    10 -12)   .    -   (  -  )

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> :
> 1=2= 424.412201  
> 3= 17.8075027    
> L1=L2= 1.16745007


     C  L   .    ,   ...
   ...

----------


## RN6LKU

, ,    ..  - http://gfile.ru/a1Wgg

 :







,    ,   .
   Q=50  200.   -  (Q=∞)


    .  5-  .    52=25 . 50*25=1250 .
           -   .





*  22 ():*

.      .   .

----------


## RN6LKU

()   http://www.warc.org.uk/cdg2000/
  ,        (, -   )       .

   200  ( )   1  ()  40-    200,    Amidon.





, !

----------


## RN6LKU

,       500-600    1,     (10%),    .  -  ,   .

----------


## RN6LKU

.

----------

ur3ilf

----------


## ur3ilf

> .   45 ,    ?    10  !  ...


    RFSimm.        . ::::         . :Wink:  
    45    7? :Cool:

----------


## RN6LKU

> RFSimm.   .     ,     .            ?


   . ..      .

----------


## ur3ilf

> SYN  10000     .


  :Super: 



> RFSimm.   .      ,     .             ?


   ?                            ?        , ,   ...                .     10000          5      .        .       :Wink: 
     .         RFSimm      .      .      *RN6LKU.*       ?   RFSimm   Q50  7    .          .      :Cool:

----------


## RN6LKU

**,       ,   .      .

  (  *FS13_2_5.exe*)  **  !    - *FSolution13.2.5_patc  h.exe*. 




   ,   .     ,      *FSolution13.2.5_patc  h.exe* 
  "".  !

----------



----------

VladKol

----------


## ledum

.    , 
   1) Agilent Genesys     ,              -   90% ,      (  "  ")           .
  2)     AWR  , 10- ,    iFilter,   Nuhertz ( ,       -   ,          )     6.10 -        ,    ,     5.14 * -*       -   .    -     (    ).
     (    -     )   ,      -      .    6.10+

----------

RN6LKU,

----------


## SYN

RN6LKU,   .        ,     (F=7.15,  300 , 50 ,   5- )  3-  ,  Q=50  200.

  ,   ""        ,   .            .     ""  ?

----------

SYN

----------


## US7AW Mihail

* ur3ilf, UT4LW* 



> **           50


  ::bad:: 

        .
                  ,   ,     .                 .            ,             ...  
     " "        "".           .      .

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post859393
   ....

----------


## UT4LW

,      ?   , ,  7 .       . ׸    ,        .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> ,      ?...
>  ...׸    ,        ...


 ""   ,       ...
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post838924

 ...      



> . -  .   ,    700,   7 !.


            SMD ... 8-10     ...



> ,        , , ...  .


     ........




> ...                   .


     "?"         ... 
          ...
      .   0,00000000....

----------


## UT4LW

> ""   ,       ...





> .    ,      ().     ?


, ,  ",    "  -         . :::: 




> ...      
>             SMD ... 8-10     ...


 ,     "",      : http://www.rv3apm.com/pa3ake.html

----------


## UT4LW

> -120             .


,   .          ,     ( :Smile: )      :Rolling Eyes: .   ?




> -4    14   30    ()...


 ,          1 .
,     *ur3ilf ,*  -        ( ,   )?
   10000     45   30 !     .

----------

Coil32_v7.3                   .         .

----------


## SYN

,  ,  .        .   ,   D    ( )       , ..  + ?

----------


## SYN

,      .     (   )      ,       ,       .   ,  -  ,          .

----------


## R0SBD

coil32,   : http://coil32.narod.ru/qfactor.html

----------


## RK4CI

> ,       ...


  ?

----------


## RK4CI

> ,          1 10.


    ,    , ,        ,    .     .        .  ,     ,  ,     ?        ,    .        .     ,    ,      .  ,      ,    .    .    ,      ,   ...
     ,        .  ,      ...  .   .    6400 . .   ,  ,   3  ,   .      100,   ,   .      .
   ,   ,    ...

----------

ur3ilf

----------


## ur3ilf

> .     ...
> 
> 
> 
>   .     ,   .   ,  .
>  ,  ...
>    ?        50 ,     ...   *SYN*  #391    50 .
>          " "    .        ( ).
>   ,       ...
> ...


 ?    .      90nH?    ?    .   ?        ?                .
            .


   .      . 


          .          ?        .
                ,       -      ?       .          .         :::: 



> .     ...


                  . :Cool:

----------


## labuda51

.

----------

ur3ilf

----------


## VICTORY

> ?   ,   ,    ?


      .  ..     " ".      ?        .

----------


## ur5hug

- ,    RFSimm99         ,    ,      ?               .   ,          .        (  , *US7AW Mihail), * ​  ,    .  - .

----------


## ur5hug

, .  .   ,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,        ""


   .   ,     . -2,    ,       .     ,       .  ,     ...
     ,     ,       .      .
       ?       50  150 ,    100 ,    50  ?.          5 ,     15.     ,    ,       ,     .     .    ,   ,    ,       ?       .

----------


## RK4CI

> .   ...


  ,    ,           .       ,    .      ,    ,     ,     .      ? ,   ,   ,    ?



> ...      ""   ,


      ,       .     .   ,        .     .    ,           .

----------


## RK4CI

> 


 .   ,        .    ,            .      ,    .

----------


## _

> ,     .


     .  , ,    .            ..     ,      .       ,       ,   (    -  )  .      .       .   ,   ,      .    .    ,     .     .      .

----------


## _

> ,


,  ,            ( ),  .       ,     ,        .    ...

----------


## RN6LKU

> -          .


  - . .        ,     .          .       .

   -        (  ) ,   ,  ?

----------


## RN6LKU

> 10   FT-707.   .   ,      500 .       :


       -  .        ,    (  ) .         -     .

FT-707 service manual  http://download.qrz.ru/pub/hamradio/...7_serv_man.pdf

----------


## ra9dm

> ?  ,   .


    ..... :Wink:   ,    ,    . -   ,   N-.       .....   *.*

----------


## NikB

, ,         ?  ,        ?

----------


## NikB

!

----------


## Serg

,           ,         ,    ?

   ,    27-30   .

       ?

----------

Serg

----------


## Serg

*_*,   ,   IQO          (    ,      ),       ?

----------


## 240

> ,  ,   .   .


  , .  , -    .       .            .        7 ,     .  . 
   ,     .   .   ""  ,          -   ,       .

----------


## Deev

*_*,


> ,        .


     .

----------


## alend

.
 ,     -50-10  ,    12  10 ,      50-6 ?      .

----------

> 


1.9-7.0 -58-2//
10.0   -59-6//.
 100    .

----------

ra6ljm, ur7hfo

----------


## RA1TEX

12-10    .

----------


## 240

> ,


 ,   .   .   .

----------

UR5VFT, _

----------


## _

> L=R*Q/(6,28*F)


    F.  , ?   ,    ,   .  ,    3,6 ,   7,   ,  . 



> ,     .  /


.         ,  ,        .



> .


,      ,  ,  ,      .   ,   ,  .

----------


## _

.  "",  ,  -      :Smile: .     ,    ,    ""     .

*  49 ():*




> ,


, .. ,     .        (, ).
 ,    .     ,   .  ,  ,   ,    , ..     ,      ,   .    ,      .       ,      ,          -30 .   ,    ,   ,  . 
,     "".         ,  5 nH.    ,        .    ,   .  ,   , .
         ,  ,  :Smile: .    ,   .    ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*_*, 


> ,     .    .


1. 10  . 
2.          (    2  -).
3. 3-      ,     (    ,    .
4. ,   ,  " ".

----------


## UR5ZQV

*_*,        -,  "" ,   ,       ,   .
: " "   ("")  ,  ,    .

----------


## Radiotester

*_*, 
 .
             ?              nanovna?

----------

Radiotester

----------


## _

> ?


 !   ,       712 .      Filter Solutions.          .      ,    .   ,   ,     .    :
-  ,     NanoVna,       . ,    ,           ,           .        . ,         ,   ,        - 50 .       ,     ,    .           .   ,           .        ,    .     ,      50 ,       ,            ,    .
  .     ,   .     Logmag, channel CH1.       ,      .     ,         .      SWR, CH0.     .         .    Smith        .        ,  ,   ""  .
     ,      .      -   .     .   ,    ,    .    , ,        ,  CDG2000.                  :Smile: .       ,  ,     . -     14 .  ""    .     120-140.    .    ,      40. ,      170.
, ..    NnoVNA           .          ,       .      ,     30   .          ,    .          ,    .     ..      ,     .       .

----------

Radiotester

----------


## _

.        . 
 ,    ,    ,   -      ,        ,  .   ,  10-,    ,        18,5    -73 .  ""     67 .   ,   "",    27000 -30000 .        4-5 .        . 
    / ULN2803,      RA3AO,        .        RA3AO,       .
 ,         ,       . ,    ,        SDR  ,         . ,   ,       .          .    "" :Smile: .

----------


## _

,  .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## UR5ZQV

,    , ,  ,     "".   ,   .

----------


## UT1LW

*UR5ZQV*,   ? ,  .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UT1LW*,  ,  -,      ,   (  ), , .
    ,  160    - ( , ),  ""  ,    2 .

*  15 ():*

*_*,   ""    ,  "" ( ,   ,   ,   ,  ),     ,  ,  10/14  ""  ,   ""     .     ,     ,         .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## UR5ZQV

*_*,   ,          (    ,     ).      ,   ,    ,          ,    .

----------

4Z5JJ

----------


## Radiotester

> ,    , ,  ,     "".   ,   .


 .
              sdr?      ?

----------


## Radiotester

*UR5ZQV*, 
   ""   .   rfsim           ??

----------


## OLEGAB

> ?


  ,   https://aliexpress.ru/item/328456385...9-f4b72a57a02a

*  19 ():*

  ,    https://aliexpress.ru/store/group/Ad...64b77532SnISfT

----------

_

----------


## OLEGAB

*Radiotester*,     **  .       ,    .      ?       .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Radiotester*, "."   ,  ( ).        () ,      .    (    731),    ,    -,     ,           ,       .

----------

Radiotester

----------

Radiotester

----------


## _

> ,   .


   ,    .  ..     ,     .       1,5 - 2,5      .    50-70 .      .  ,  .

----------


## OLEGAB

,     ?     0,   5   .      .

----------


## OLEGAB

*RA1AGB*,  ,     ?     0,   5   .      .

----------


## _

> 


   .     RFSimm.   "".     help  Filter Solutions,    .  ,     ,   (recal)   SWR  ,    .  RFSimm,         ,            ,   RFSimm.
,   ,      RFSimm,   ,    ,    ,  ,            .
   ..      -     .   ""  -    .      nF. ,     ,         .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

_

----------


## _

> .


,  .     "",         .       ,   ,   (,    ,    "")      ,    ,    2,2    180 ,  6,7  - 74 .

----------


## 240

> 180 ,


     ,   .

----------


## ua4dt

> ,   ,  .


       3,6   ,        ,      .        100    ,  ,   .
   .  . ,        50 .           50 ,   ()   ,       50

----------


## ua4dt

> ""   50 ,   " "  ?    ( ) /   .


,  .     5-.       (  ) ,   RX  ,    ,     " 5-"  :Wink:

----------


## rservice

> ""     50 ,  ,   .


,      " " -   ,  "  "    .
 -49      ,      .
    ,   ,     50 .

----------


## rservice

, ,     .

      731,   UR5ZQV ,        .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


-, ,       :Smile:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*rservice*, 


> UR5ZQV ,


  "  ",       ,  ""       .
:    ()  ""       "". ""       .   ""  1 "" ,       . ""  ,   " ",    ,          .

----------

Georgi

----------


## sergejbelyj

> ,


   , ? 
    "",   "",    Flex1.5k.     4-.

----------


## sergejbelyj

> 30 - 40


     .                 .        ,             .   ,     .      ,   ,     ? 



> 3-


,   .        ().  ""  2 ,     :Smile: ,  FS     .

----------


## _

> .


  .      .    . 



> ().


  Filter Solutions   ,    ,    .

----------

RL1L

----------


## alend

UT3MK.

  "  "  .
    ,       0,5  1,5 .
   ,       .
  .
10 121720304080160
   15  ,     .
       ,   ,  .

----------


## 240

> ,    .


 ,   .      .     ,              .      .
  .      ,   ,        ,       "  " .

----------


## RA1TEX

rfsim99

----------


## UA9OC

> .


  - .        . ""          ""     .   .
 -   .        0,7  (    0,25),       40 .   ,   ...    (  )        50 , -  ,    :Wink: ...
  1-40      -  20   ,   ,   " ".

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


     ,  .   ,     ,     ,         .  ,    ,  ,  ,    .    ,  ,  ,        ,       ,   .            ,      ,      .      60-80 ,        .      .

----------


## ledum

> 60-80 ,        .      .


   .  .       1.5   
https://www.rcscomponents.kiev.ua/pr...kls_72728.html
 ,  5 

     ,    30,     (   ).     -   ,       .   

   - ,  -     .                -    65   21.4 (   ) 40  .        -  .

----------

Phoenix, ra6ljm, Suh, UT1LW, veso74,

----------


## RK4CI

> -  .


      .    -70.      ,         .  ,   -60    .       ,   .         ...      ,     -60   ,   ...
     .         .    .       ,      .           .       -50    ,     .



> .


      .    -40,       .   -120...
  ,    ,    ,        .          ,      .

----------


## RC3ZQ

> rfsim99



       .  .     .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RC3ZQ*, 


> .  .     .


    . ?      ,  "" (  FilterSolution,  "" ,        ,    ).       ,   ,    .

----------


## igor3e

-      .         ,      .         "" .    ,    .

----------

RL1L

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RC3ZQ*, 


> ?


     ,      ,       ,   ,    .   " "   ,    .   (  ),    ,     .
 ,  ""  :

----------

RC3ZQ

----------

RL1L

----------


## RC3ZQ

*UR5ZQV*, 
    !
            .  .

----------

RL1L

----------


## Ivan-ra6lc

uw3di,   ,  80, 40, 20, 15, 10 .

----------


## Ivan-ra6lc

uw3di,   , 80, 40, 20, 15, 10 .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Ivan-ra6lc*, 


> uw3di,   , 80, 40, 20, 15, 10 .


    .       80,    :Smile: .

     ,     ,   .            ( ,   :( ).    1:1   ,   , "" ,     ,  ,   ,   / .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*igor3e*, 


> .         .
>     .   " "      " .


1.  "  "?  " "?  ,  ,    .     ""   ,     .     3-   3 ,     ,    ,     ""    ,      ,   , +3 -,   .
2.  ,   , ,     ?   .

*  21 ():*

*RC3ZQ*, 


> .


  ,      ,     ,          ,   . ,    .      ,    , , ,   ,    .     " ",  "" "  ",  ""  ""       ""     ,   ..     ,    "" ,    .  (    /  ).

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RC3ZQ*,    "" , .39...43           ( )      ,   0.1    .    ,       .    .1.45,    "",     - ,     (  ,   799,  ),      ,    0.1    .

----------

RC3ZQ, UR5ZQV

----------


## igor3e

*UR5ZQV*,      .       ,      ,  . ,     ...

*RC3ZQ*,     .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## ledum

> .  ,       .          .          3 .


 ** .      .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1746525
 :   ,  ,  ,  ,    ,   LC. 
  3    .   -        -.    Q=60.
  5      

 ...  .

----------

RC3ZQ, UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ledum*, 


> 3    .


   (, ,  1,2, -  .)    ,   ,   ,    ,  , , ,  ,     ,  ,   ..  :Smile: .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ledum*,     .  ""     .       .    ,         .        ,   S11    .      0.15   "".

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ledum*,     ,    ,  "     ".
:   S11,  ,   " "  .

*  45 ():*

   ,    ,    "",   "" ,      .  2- .

        "".  3-  10...14   ,    ""

----------


## RC3ZQ

!
        .
       Q ?
  ,            .

  !

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ledum*,  ,   2.5   ,     .      .  .      10 14       .
:        .
2:  ,    "   ",          3 .

----------


## VA6AM

RC3ZQ     .
         ,  Topology,   Parasitic.
     Cap Q   Ind Q

 ,          ,      Q....       .




> -    .      .    .  .          .  S11/S22   20


          100%. 
,       ,     .
     .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## VA6AM

?

     250,    .
  1000,    .
    ,     ,     ,       .
          ,      .
      ,     .
  ,      , ,  ...    ,    200-250 .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## NikB

!
    ,  .
  ,      ,   .
  40.    1.    .

----------

Boris..

----------


## ua0zaf

> ?


 ,    .        . :!:

----------


## NikB

> ?   ?


   ,       ,       .             .
         ,      (    ). 

    20. .    .

----------


## NikB

:



    ,       .

----------

Boris.., UA3RNB, ur3ilf, UT1LW

----------


## ur3ilf

> , NikB,       ?


     ?    ?  

    .   .    - .   .       -. 



> ,    ,     (   :().


              .         "".           -  .     .

----------

AversT, Boris.., Georgi, ra6ljm, RC3ZQ, RK9AMX, RN3GP, SIMON_23,

----------


## RA0JGB

:Crazy:        ,

----------

ua3rmb, 42

----------

Alex 4N, AversT, DARKSTAR, ra6ljm, RN3GP, UT1LW

----------


## NikB

.    20 ,       6,   mica,    2 .

----------

ua0zaf

----------


## ua0zaf

> .   .    - .  .       -.
>    UR5ZQV 
> 
>               .         "".           -  .     .


++++++100% ,  ,       ,           -     .

----------


## _

> ,   .


 :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...4%CF%D4/page73
  726 .      80  ,    ,     ,     .   ,     .

----------

NikB

----------


## NikB

> 80  ,    ,     ,


!   ,      ,     !




> 


    .

----------


## Alex9591

> 


  NWT7    -            ,    -399.     !   5    .

----------


## rz3qs

> 5


5   ?!

----------


## rz3qs

> 


.
          .

----------

RL1L

----------


## _

> DB3 -  90Db.
>     ,       .


    ?  ...   :Smile: .

----------

RL1L

----------


## rz3qs

> .


 .    ,        .
 ,         BAV99. 2  .
 ,     .

----------


## 53

> 


    .   130      .     -    .    3         .

----------


## 53

> ""


  .       , ,       .     230170   .

*  8 ():*




> () 49


 49   .    49   ,   .

----------


## 53

> .


   ,       .

----------


## RK4CI

> .  ,      IP3.


     ?            - 60 .      ,   ,       .   ,   .     ,      -80 .
   ,    ,   .

----------

DARKSTAR

----------


## ua3rmb

.   24 .

----------


## 240

. 
        ,             .
  ,    "".

----------

ua3rmb

----------

> ,    .


              .                   .    ,        ,       ,     ,      .      -          RK4CI               -60  .          ?         ?

----------

> .


        .

----------


## NikB

!
...
  ,    ,      ,   .
       (     ):
     !

----------

Alex 4N, UA3RNB

----------


## NikB



----------

Alex 4N, shrek radio, UA3RNB

----------


## RK4CI

> "-"    ,  ,           .


    ?    ,         .    . .     RFSimm.      .     ...

----------


## ua3rmb

> . .


      1  ?



> ...


.

----------


## RK4CI

> .


 ""?       .         .        .   .         .       ,      5 ,     70-80   .    .   135*75  7  .     .      .           ...  ,     .   50,    68    ,        .    3 ,             . ,  5 ,      37    .         .       .     .   1,9.

    .     .      ,     .

       ,       ,      .    .   ""...

----------


## ua3rmb

> .


    "".



> ""...


 ,      ,       .

----------


## Alex 1

> "".


   ,       ,    ,             .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,      ,


       ?       -60 .  , -15.   -45 .   .



> -10   ,


  .          .      100 .  +10   -90.       1 .    ,   .       5 .   37.   ,       ,     2*100 ,    -80 .   , -35-40.  ,          . 
   -50    ...     .  ,      ,   .  ,      ,   ,       .   -96 . ,          .            5 .   .      .        .      .   ...

----------


## NikB

,    http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1882027

   :

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?393-%C4%CF%D4&p=1870173&  viewfull=1#post18701  73

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1874780

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1873201

  : https://martein.home.xs4all.nl/pa3ak...e/bpf_all.html
 : https://martein.home.xs4all.nl/pa3ak...bpf_notch.html

----------


## NikB

,       40  20 .       100 .     ,      ,   10 .

----------


## Alex 4N

> *UT1LW*,  ,  -,      ,   (  ), , .
>     ,  160    - ( , ),  ""  ,    2 .


  ,    ?

*  8 ():*




> !
> ...
>   ,    ,      ,   .
>        (     ):
>      !
>  370046  370047  370048


 .,   - ,     ?

----------


## 3

*Alex 4N*,      ,         ""    :

----------


## RK4CI

. 4 . 4   68-2.   2     200.    0,3 .   0,1 .        -90 . ,      6     -80...

----------


## UT1LW

*shrek radio*,  ,  '"()-200 .     1:4.  , .  .    pin.
   , .

----------

UA9LKK

----------


## UT1LW

.      2-30,  (-2).
,  .    . ,     .

----------


## UT1LW

*shrek radio*,   .        . :Smile:         ..

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## EU1SW

,     ,   ,     13,5+- ,      ,    ...
  21      

   ,   ,   - ,

----------


## shrek radio

sdr.           .     . .              -250  .

----------


## shrek radio

.

----------

shrek radio

----------


## shrek radio

.

----------


## RK4CI

> "".





> ,      ,       .


          .           . ,    .

    .          .   ,    .  ,        . ,    ,             .  ,       ,    .      30-40 .  ,       .        ,     .      .              .  70     .   1,5      7  10 .       .    ,    ,      .        ,     ,    .
 
         .        .    ,    .           .  5  ,          .       .     ,        1 .

----------

NikB

----------


## RK4CI

> ....?


  ,      "".   ,     ,             ,       ,       
     .  SW    ,     .     .      .         .         . ,      .                .         SW.         ,  .   ,      ,     .   ,         .        ,       .

----------

